
Support the FSF compliant EOMA68 modular libre computing device - berkeleynerd
https://www.crowdsupply.com/eoma68/micro-desktop
======
howardbeware
I love that it reuses PCMCIA connectors, receptacles, and enclosures. All that
hoarding I did in the 90s will finally pay off!

------
chflags
Boots from SD card. Uses U-Boot for bootloader. Hardware support in two BSD
projects as well as Linux.

Godspeed.

